# 70 GTO Transmission damaged and leak



## A Stallion (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,


First I wanna start and say when I got the car from my uncle it wasn't running. I had to change couple of stuff for the car is running. Also I found out that oem transmission filler tube is bend and leaking bad. There are two types of seals, o-ring and a rubber sleeve type seal depend on your filler tube style I guess. My TH350 filler tube had the rubber sleeve . I ordered the rubber sleeve online and bought Mr. Gasket. Filler tube Found out it has the o-ring. The Mr. Gasket tube tip is thicker then oem that's why it has O-ring and oem skinny and have rubber sleeve. To make the story short I installed the Mr.gasket with O-ring. Filed the transmission fluid car ran once I turned it off and let it set fluid started leaking I think from the dipstick. Is it because it's cheap brand and O-ring isn't sealing well? Should I switch to the rubber sleeve kind? Should I keep it and add ultra grey gasket maker and let it dry over night? 

Or should I buy this dipstick?
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/tci-743860/overview/


----------



## A Stallion (Nov 7, 2014)

Picture of the leak and also the link a video of it :

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t1xiay17lxdx94x/Video Nov 11, 4 47 43 PM.mov?dl=0


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be you might have damaged the o-ring during the install?


----------



## A Stallion (Nov 7, 2014)

Rukee said:


> Could be you might have damaged the o-ring during the install?


So should I just use the ultra grey gasket maker around the end of the dipstick around the o-ring?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

A Stallion said:


> So should I just use the ultra grey gasket maker around the end of the dipstick around the o-ring?


Get a new rubber O-ring at your local parts store like NAPA, they should have no problem matching it up. Could also go to a trans shop as they should be able to help with an O-ring as well. You can get O-rings in differing sizes/thicknesses so if the one you had was actually too small, you can get a larger one. Sometimes you can purchase an O-ring kit in a box that has assorted sizes if worse comes to worse. 

You don't want to use any sealant as you don't want any of it floating around in your trans should some of it get below the O-ring and flake off.

Always put some trans fluid on the O-ring to act as a lubricant prior to installation. Also make sure it gets pushed in deep enough to seat it.:thumbsup:


----------

